# Haru's Pok? Set Shop ~★



## H a r u (Dec 24, 2010)

​
★ Rules

Turn of sig please.


Request limit depends on how busy the shop is


Quality stock is recommended when requesting


Follow template (Or just tell me what you want and give me the stock and I'll do whatever)


Spoiler tag stock


30 post count requirement


Rep and cred are not necessary, but are welcome (depending on worker)
I have the right to deny any request and to recycle old sets I made for you that you are no longer using.​


★ What I can do

Avatars


Signatures


Sets


Banners


Transparencies


Gifs (Aurora only)
Anything else, I probably can't do, though you're free to ask just in case. I can do simple gifs, but I'm still working on converting video to gif.​


★ Request Template
_Type_: (Avi, Sig, Banner, etc.)

_Size_: (150 x 150px, 150 x 200px, etc.)

_Stock_: (The pic you want me to use)

_Borders_: (Rounded, dotted, none, etc.)

_Text_: (Any text you want in your graphic)

_Extra_: (Anything else you want to mention, put in here)​


★ Who to Request From
- Haru

- Milkshake

- Aiku

- Keiichi Song

- Aurora​
Only hiring manga colorer


----------



## H a r u (Dec 24, 2010)

★ My Samples

*Spoiler*: _:_ 





*Spoiler*: _Transparencies_ 



​

​



*Spoiler*: _Avatars_ 



​



​



*Spoiler*: _Signatures_ 



​



*Spoiler*: _Sets_ 



​






​


More to come...



★ Milkshake's Samples

*Spoiler*: _:_ 





*Spoiler*: _Transparencies_ 



​
​



*Spoiler*: _Avatars_ 



​



​



*Spoiler*: _Signatures_ 



​





​


----------



## H a r u (Dec 24, 2010)

★ Aiku's Samples

*Spoiler*: _:_ 





*Spoiler*: _Transparencies_ 



​



*Spoiler*: _Avatars_ 



​

​



*Spoiler*: _Signatures_ 



​
​



*Spoiler*: _Sets_ 











★ Keiichi Song's Samples

*Spoiler*: _:_ 





*Spoiler*: _Transparencies_ 



​

​






★ Aurora's Samples

*Spoiler*: _:_ 





*Spoiler*: _Gifs_ 



​



​


----------



## Milkshake (Dec 24, 2010)

Can I work here? [will send work in PM]


----------



## H a r u (Dec 24, 2010)

Sure, I'll just wait for the samples.


----------



## Aiku (Dec 24, 2010)

Can I send some examples as well?


----------



## H a r u (Dec 24, 2010)

Of course.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 24, 2010)

Allow me to be the first customer 

Could I have a set with this image: 

The avatar's dimensions 125 x 125 and centered on Mew with a dotted border.

The signature's dimensions as large as it can be without exceeding the limit. It doesn't matter what Pokemon make it into the image as long as Red and Blue are in it, with a dotted border, please.

You can add any flare or effect you'd like, it doesn't matter to me. Rep to everyone, regardless of who does it.


----------



## H a r u (Dec 24, 2010)

Stunna said:


> Allow me to be the first customer
> 
> Could I have a set with this image:
> 
> ...



I'll take this. 

(oh, and turn off sig please, even if it is just text )


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (Dec 24, 2010)

Request!

Set

Avatar: Kakashi Hatake
Signature: Kakashi Hatake, Naruto, Lee & Might Guy.
Test on Signature: Team Kakashi
Size: Normal.

Stock: You can find stock on google. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Milkshake (Dec 24, 2010)

@Kakashi: Actual stock is appreciated (atleast for me) but if Haru is willing to look, I guess you're request is accepted


----------



## Kei (Dec 24, 2010)

Can I help out too??

I am good at transparency pek


----------



## Sunako (Dec 24, 2010)

I'm just going to request tons of sets on Xmas because I can.  LIKE A BOSS

Set please

Senior
Dotted borders


----------



## Milkshake (Dec 24, 2010)

^twinge pek
i don't like you sunny
but i'll do it.
Avatar on who?


----------



## H a r u (Dec 24, 2010)

*Stunna*


*Spoiler*: _Your Set_ 









Keiichi Song said:


> Can I help out too??
> 
> I am good at transparency pek



Kay, just send me samples. 



Kakashi Hatake said:


> Request!
> 
> Set
> 
> ...



I'll do it, but I can't guarantee the sig will have all those people. 

Edit: Can't find any art with all 4 of those people. xP I can make you a Kakashi set instead, though.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 24, 2010)

Thanks, Haru.

Repped.


----------



## H a r u (Dec 24, 2010)

^

No problem dude.


----------



## Sunako (Dec 25, 2010)

Milkshake said:


> ^twinge pek
> i don't like you sunny
> but i'll do it.
> Avatar on who?



on everyone


----------



## Milkshake (Dec 25, 2010)

not possible you twit  
now who in particular? karin?


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (Dec 25, 2010)

If you can't find the stock then can you make me a Kakashi set. 

Thanks.


----------



## Sunako (Dec 25, 2010)

Milkshake said:


> not possible you twit
> now who in particular? karin?



Yes , Karin


----------



## H a r u (Dec 25, 2010)

Kakashi Hatake said:


> If you can't find the stock then can you make me a Kakashi set.
> 
> Thanks.



Kay, I'll get started on that now.


----------



## H a r u (Dec 25, 2010)

*Kakashi Hatake*


*Spoiler*: _Your Set_ 






Enjoy. 

I'm bored now. :/


----------



## Mar Azul (Dec 25, 2010)

Hello and set, pls.

*Senior Size*
*Image*:  

*Avatar*: I'll leave that up to you.

*Signature*: I just want a border. If you want to add effects, that's fine too. You choose what looks best.


----------



## H a r u (Dec 25, 2010)

Mar Azul said:


> Hello and set, pls.
> 
> *Senior Size*
> *Image*:
> ...



I'll take this request too I guess. :33


----------



## Perseverance (Dec 25, 2010)

Type: Signature

    Size: 450x150 ( length x height)

    Stock: Either  or , whatever you are more comfortable with working.

    Borders: Any border that is noticable.

    Text: Main Text: "_Makaaveli_", Sub Text: "_Blasphemy_"

    Extra: Put w/e kind of effects you want to put on it.

Thanks.


----------



## H a r u (Dec 25, 2010)

*Mar Azul*


*Spoiler*: _Your Set_ 







Hope you like it. 



Perseverance said:


> Type: Signature
> 
> Size: 450x150 ( length x height)
> 
> ...



Another Request. 

I'll take this one too.


----------



## Mar Azul (Dec 25, 2010)

H a r u said:


> *Mar Azu;*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Your Set_
> ...



I love it, thanks! Reps/cred for you and Merry Xmas!


----------



## H a r u (Dec 25, 2010)

Done. ^-^


----------



## MusicalTheatreftw (Dec 25, 2010)

- Request Type- Sig and Avatar
- Stock- 

Avatar




Sig



- Size- Junior 
- Border- Do as you wish
- Effects- Any are fine as long as they look good 
- Text- No text
- Additonal Info- Thank you so much in advance


----------



## Kei (Dec 25, 2010)

MusicalTheatreftw said:


> - Request Type- Sig and Avatar
> - Stock-
> 
> Avatar
> ...



I'll take this one


----------



## Vice inactive (Dec 25, 2010)

Type: Sig

Size: Board regulation (junior)

Stock: 

Borders: None

Text: None

Extra: Feel free to crop and design it however you wish
____________________ ______________________

Type: Avatar

Size: Board regulation (junior)

Stock: 

Borders: None

Text: None

Extra: Again feel free to do whatever you wish here


----------



## Milkshake (Dec 25, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Sunako_ 











rep is optional, cred is mandatory ;3

_housekeeping_
- Vice (Haru)
​


----------



## Kei (Dec 25, 2010)

MusicalTheatreftw said:


> I was going to rep you whether it was horrible or not.  Either way, you worked on my request
> 
> I love what you did and I hate to be picky, but can you delete the Naruto sign and the text at the botton from the signature?  Also, is it possible to make the lines on the avatar smoother?  If the latter isn't possible, I'll find you better stock to work with .
> 
> Thank you so much for working on my request.



Thank you, I'll redo it and make is better~


----------



## Milkshake (Dec 25, 2010)

in that case, i'll just do it for you since Haru's been filled today.


----------



## Kei (Dec 25, 2010)

The Words couldn't be removed but this is the best I can do~ 


I hope this is better


----------



## Milkshake (Dec 25, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Vice_ 











*housekeeping*
none


​


----------



## Vice inactive (Dec 25, 2010)

Awesome. Thank you.


----------



## Roronoa Zoro (Dec 25, 2010)

*Type:* Set
*Size:* Senior
*Stock:* 
*Borders:* design up to you


----------



## Aiku (Dec 25, 2010)

Sazen said:


> *Type:* Set
> *Size:* Senior
> *Stock:*
> *Borders:* design up to you



I'll do this.


----------



## On and On (Dec 25, 2010)

A request for anyone!! I would like an avy using  picture - I would like it in 150x150 and 300x300, transparent, please. Just her face and her knuckles, everything else transparent, solid black 1px border.

And two sig using  pic - one a 500 height and the other full sized. both transparent.

Eternal love and thanks will follow. Plus rep, too


----------



## Aiku (Dec 25, 2010)

The Comedian said:


> A request for anyone!! I would like an avy using  picture - I would like it in 150x150 and 300x300, transparent, please. Just her face and her knuckles, everything else transparent, solid black 1px border.
> 
> And two sig using  pic - one a 500 height and the other full sized. both transparent.
> 
> Eternal love and thanks will follow. Plus rep, too



I'll do this one too.


----------



## MusicalTheatreftw (Dec 26, 2010)

Keiichi Song said:


> The Words couldn't be removed but this is the best I can do~
> 
> 
> I hope this is better



I love this so much .  Thank you sincerely  :33


----------



## H a r u (Dec 26, 2010)

Thanks Milkshake. 

Oh, and I'm not going to be able totake any requests for a few days since I'm at a relatives house and there's no photoshop, so if you guys could take the requests for awhile, that'd be great.


----------



## Sunako (Dec 26, 2010)

Milkshake said:


> *Spoiler*: _Sunako_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Awww , so adorable~


----------



## Aiku (Dec 26, 2010)

*@Sazen:

Spoiler:  









@The Comedian:

Spoiler:  











Rep and credit. *


----------



## Roronoa Zoro (Dec 26, 2010)

Aiku said:


> *@Sazen:
> 
> Spoiler:
> 
> ...



it looks badass , repped already cred when I use later


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (Dec 26, 2010)

Keiichi Song said:


> The Words couldn't be removed but this is the best I can do~
> 
> 
> I hope this is better



Haru can you make me an avatar out of this Kakashi image. ^

Also thanks for the Kakashi set. +repped.

I don't like the image used.


----------



## Kei (Dec 26, 2010)

Kakashi Hatake said:


> Haru can you make me an avatar out of this Kakashi image. ^
> 
> Also thanks for the Kakashi set. +repped.



Since Haru won't be back for a while, I'll take this one..So the one I used for musical right?


----------



## Porcelain (Dec 26, 2010)

You still hiring, babe?


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (Dec 26, 2010)

Keiichi Song said:


> Since Haru won't be back for a while, I'll take this one..So the one I used for musical right?



Yes please. 

Haru I'll rep you again for your work. Sorry that I didn't like the image much.


----------



## Kei (Dec 26, 2010)

Kakashi Hatake said:


> Yes please.
> 
> Haru I'll rep you again for your work. Sorry that I didn't like the image much.





I hope you like it, just rep please~


----------



## KohZa (Dec 26, 2010)

do you still take worker?.


----------



## H a r u (Dec 27, 2010)

Kay, I'm open for requests again. ^-^



Porcelain said:


> You still hiring, babe?





ZanCrow said:


> do you still take worker?.



I'm afraid not.


----------



## Kei (Dec 27, 2010)

Hey Haru what do you use for your sets??


----------



## H a r u (Dec 27, 2010)

^

What program? I use PS7 ^-^


----------



## Kei (Dec 27, 2010)

Ahhh I use gimp


----------



## H a r u (Dec 27, 2010)

Oh, xD. I have that too, but I never really learned how to use it.

and I'm bored again...


----------



## KohZa (Dec 27, 2010)

well thast okay .


----------



## H a r u (Dec 27, 2010)

^

Glad you understand.


----------



## MusicalTheatreftw (Dec 27, 2010)

*For Reichii's eyes only  : *

[SP][/SP]


----------



## H a r u (Dec 28, 2010)

^

I see how it is.  JK  ^-^
I'd like a clarification though. You want him to make an avi with that right?





*Requests*​
~ Post 61 - MusicalTheatreftw - Keiichi Song


----------



## Kei (Dec 28, 2010)

MusicalTheatreftw said:


> *For Reichii's eyes only  : *
> 
> [SP][/SP]



Haru....I am a girl 

But I got this~

Here you go

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## MusicalTheatreftw (Dec 28, 2010)

MusicalTheatreftw said:


> *For Reichii's eyes only  : *
> 
> [SP][/SP]



I always say Reichii instead on Keichii .



Keiichi Song said:


> Haru....I am a girl
> 
> But I got this~
> 
> ...



Yay!  I love them both, but I'll use the top one!  Thank you so much !


----------



## H a r u (Dec 28, 2010)

Keiichi Song said:


> Haru....I am a girl
> 
> But I got this~
> 
> ...



I'm sorry. 

Edit: Someone request now; there's nothing to do!!


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 28, 2010)

Haru-chan!! Make me a set pwease x3
stock: 
size: senior
Borders, effects, and text: Whatever works~


----------



## H a r u (Dec 28, 2010)

Finally. 

*Requests*​
~ Post 66 - Laymond Ra - Haru


----------



## H a r u (Dec 28, 2010)

*Laymond Ra*


*Spoiler*: _Your Set_ 













If you wanted something different, just tell me, and I'll see what I can do.


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 28, 2010)

H a r u said:


> *Laymond Ra*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Your Set_
> ...



Wow, that's really cool 

I hope you don't mind if I wear it at a later time


----------



## H a r u (Dec 28, 2010)

^

I don't mind.


----------



## Jade (Dec 29, 2010)

> Only hiring manga colorer and *gif maker*


Still need one? Good with videos, but meh/bad with pictures.


----------



## H a r u (Dec 29, 2010)

^
Your hired! 

Just send some samples.


----------



## Porcelain (Dec 29, 2010)

I'd like to request a set from Haru, baby 



Okay, here's what I'd like: No bright colors, and don't make it too dark looking. Give it a nice eerie effect and do any border you like, bb. <3 Avatars, avatars... I'd like only 3. One of Santa [the white-haired boy] and one of Clover [the pink-haired one] and one of Snake [the silver-haired one]. 

Thanks in advance


----------



## H a r u (Dec 29, 2010)

Got it. 




*Requests*​
~ Post 73 - Porcelain - Haru


----------



## H a r u (Dec 29, 2010)

Umm, for the avatars, you do mean the three on the very left, correct.


----------



## Porcelain (Dec 29, 2010)

Yessir, bb. <3 The two guys and the one girl.


----------



## H a r u (Dec 29, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Porcelain's Set_ 







The stock was hard to work with since it was so small, and on the third avi, I had to improvise because of the small size.  Also, the sig looks better on a lighter skin...


----------



## Desert Butterfly (Dec 30, 2010)

Request time 

Type: Set
Size: Senior
Stock: 
Borders: no border for the sig, dotted for the avy
Extra: basically a trasparency made into a set ^^

thanks!


----------



## Kei (Dec 30, 2010)

Desert Butterfly said:


> Request time
> 
> Type: Set
> Size: Senior
> ...



Ooooo I got this one!!!!

EDIT:
Your Request

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Desert Butterfly (Dec 30, 2010)

Keiichi Song said:


> Ooooo I got this one!!!!
> 
> EDIT:
> Your Request
> ...



Keiii it's perfect  I love it, thank you!


----------



## Kei (Dec 30, 2010)

I was scared about the dotted border, but I am glad I made u happy please come back again


----------



## Porcelain (Dec 30, 2010)

H a r u said:


> *Spoiler*: _Porcelain's Set_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I wuv you pek


----------



## H a r u (Dec 30, 2010)

Glad you like it.


----------



## Sayaka (Dec 30, 2010)

haru

150x150 nand 170x220

set make it awesome :33


*Spoiler*: __ 



​



on it have orange twilight :33

but if its too hard use this stock and have on it "you are me as i  am you and avy on rin


----------



## H a r u (Dec 30, 2010)

I'm on it. ^-^




*Requests*​
~ Post 84 - Kagura - Haru


----------



## H a r u (Dec 31, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Kagura's Set_ 











Just tell me if anything needs to be adjusted.


----------



## Sayaka (Dec 31, 2010)

i love it  

wow your getting better


----------



## H a r u (Dec 31, 2010)

Thanks 

I noticed that too. Maybe I'm just getting used to using photoshop. xD


----------



## Roronoa Zoro (Dec 31, 2010)

*Type:* Set
*Size:* Senior
*Stock:* 
*Borders:* design up to you


----------



## Aiku (Dec 31, 2010)

Sazen said:


> *Type:* Set
> *Size:* Senior
> *Stock:*
> *Borders:* design up to you



I'll do this.


----------



## Kirin (Dec 31, 2010)

A request for Haru, please...

Type: Transparency/Set

Size: Junior 

Stock: 

Border: No border

Text: 

I am good puss... - (Make it look like if Madara were saying it). 

Extra: Add some effects like lights, shadows or colors, anything you think can fit on the picture.  

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 31, 2010)

Hey, Haru (or, anyone, for that matter), I?ve got another request, haha.

Here?s the stock:


For the Avatar, could I have a facial shot of Lea, with no border, and transparent background, and for the signature, could I have the entire picture, transparent? Any extra effect that doesn?t affect the coloration of the image is fine, but not necessary.

Rep will be given upon completion.

EDIT: Oh yeah! If you can get rid of the font on it, that would be cool, but it's alright if you can't.


----------



## Aiku (Dec 31, 2010)

*@Sazen:


Spoiler:  









Rep and credit. 

Happy New Year! :ho*


----------



## Porcelain (Dec 31, 2010)

for aiku 



a sig pek make it awesome

can I just rep you?


----------



## Roronoa Zoro (Dec 31, 2010)

Aiku said:


> *@Sazen:
> 
> 
> Spoiler:
> ...



great work as always , Happy New Year to you to


----------



## H a r u (Dec 31, 2010)

Aeterna said:


> A request for Haru, please...
> 
> Type: Transparency/Set
> 
> ...




Got you covered. ^-^


----------



## H a r u (Dec 31, 2010)

*Requests*​
~ Post 91 - Aeterna - Haru

~ Post 92 - Stunna - Haru

~ Post 94 - Porcelain - Aiku


----------



## H a r u (Dec 31, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Aeterna's Set_ 







The stock quality was already pretty good, so I limited the amount of effects.


----------



## Kirin (Dec 31, 2010)

H a r u said:


> *Spoiler*: _Aeterna's Set_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you, it looks so great and funny... Rep & Cred


----------



## Milkshake (Dec 31, 2010)

lol sorry I haven't been here for requests; I'm here for assistance now


----------



## H a r u (Dec 31, 2010)

^
You took the 100th post!! 


























jk  You can take the next request.


----------



## H a r u (Dec 31, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Stunna's Set_ 







I hate transparencies, but I hope this is okay...


----------



## Stunna (Dec 31, 2010)

It's great, thanks, Haru.


----------



## H a r u (Dec 31, 2010)

*Requests*​
~ Post 94 - Porcelain - Aiku


----------



## Aiku (Jan 1, 2011)

Porcelain said:


> for aiku
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'll do yours a little later. I have a fever right now.


----------



## Kirin (Jan 1, 2011)

Another request Haru 

Type: Transparency/Set

Size: Junior

Stock: 

Borders: The avy with a dotted border. 

Text: None

Extra: I want Sasuke?s face on the avy and it would be great if you could include the letters and the hearts on the transparency. If you cant, there is no problem. 

I also would like you to add some simple effects, please. 

Thank you in advance...


----------



## H a r u (Jan 1, 2011)

^

I'll work on it. 

Oh, could you possibly turn of your sig.


----------



## H a r u (Jan 1, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Aeterna_


----------



## Kirin (Jan 1, 2011)

H a r u said:


> *Spoiler*: _Aeterna_



Thanks, Haru. You are fast... Rep and cred for you.


----------



## Vampire Princess (Jan 2, 2011)

Request type: Set
Stock: 
Size: Senior 
Border: Dotted
Text: Remove "strip" and add no other text, unless you have a phrase you deem fitting for the stock.
Effects: I want a red/black color scheme. I want her eyes to be changed to red and the pink hair changed to black also. The nails must be red too.

Thanks!


----------



## H a r u (Jan 2, 2011)

*Requests*​
~ Post 94 - Porcelain - Aiku

~ Post 110 - Vampire Princess - Milkshake


----------



## Milkshake (Jan 2, 2011)

I can't do that request, sorry. Her descriptions are too hard to match, as well as the stock.


----------



## H a r u (Jan 2, 2011)

I guess I'll do it then :3

*Requests*​
~ Post 94 - Porcelain - Aiku

~ Post 110 - Vampire Princess - Haru


----------



## H a r u (Jan 2, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Vampire Princess_


----------



## Vampire Princess (Jan 2, 2011)

H a r u said:


> *Spoiler*: _Vampire Princess_



Thanks, I love it. 24'd; will rep when I can.

*Edit:* repped.


----------



## Charizard (Jan 3, 2011)

set request
size: senior
stock:   two different versions of the same picture. use whichever one you like better.

other than that just do whatever.
thanks in advance.


----------



## Porcelain (Jan 3, 2011)

s-s-s-s-s-s-sig


----------



## H a r u (Jan 3, 2011)

Charizard said:


> set request
> size: senior
> stock:   two different versions of the same picture. use whichever one you like better.
> 
> ...



You think you can do this request Milkshake?



Porcelain said:


> s-s-s-s-s-s-sig



Aiku isn't feeling well. ^-^;


----------



## Milkshake (Jan 3, 2011)

I suppose, though I don't think it will be great


----------



## H a r u (Jan 3, 2011)

Don't doubt yourself. xD

Oh, and Keiichi, you can take the next transparency request.


*Requests*​
~ Post 94 - Porcelain - Aiku

~ Post 116 - Charizard - Milkshake


----------



## Aiku (Jan 3, 2011)

Haru-chan, could you or Milkshake-chan do Porcelain's request?

My computer that has Photoshop has recently got BSOD. ( Blue Screen of Death )

Now my computer isn't working.


----------



## Porcelain (Jan 3, 2011)

*~Actually, you guys, this has been a bother, so delete my request, I hate being a bother anyways.*


----------



## Kei (Jan 3, 2011)

H a r u said:


> Don't doubt yourself. xD
> 
> Oh, and Keiichi, you can take the next transparency request.
> 
> ...



Sure I take the next transparent request


----------



## H a r u (Jan 3, 2011)

Porcelain said:


> *~Actually, you guys, this has been a bother, so delete my request, I hate being a bother anyways.*



Are you sure? I can do it if you want.



Keiichi Song said:


> Sure I take the next transparent request



Great.


----------



## Porcelain (Jan 3, 2011)

Positive, I'm over my asian boy fetish for now.


----------



## H a r u (Jan 3, 2011)

^
mmkay then :3


*Requests*​
~ Post 116 - Charizard - Milkshake


----------



## Miku ♥ (Jan 4, 2011)

Hi Haru .My first request here.Good luck with your shop


*Type: *  Transparency/Set
*Size: *  Junior
*Stock:*





Make it awesome ,please .Thanks


----------



## H a r u (Jan 4, 2011)

So Keiichi, do you want to do this one? It's a transparency. If not, I can do it.


----------



## Kirin (Jan 4, 2011)

A request to Haru:

A Junior Transparency Set without borders. 



I want just the hug, but I would like to see how it looks with the dialog bubble if it is possible. 

On the avy I want Kobato´s face. 

Add the effects you want... 

Make it awesome. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Kei (Jan 4, 2011)

Haru I would do that one but doing manga panels is horribly hard, sorry 

I am working on it though, so if I don't have it up by tomorrow afternoon or night, I have to give it to you


----------



## H a r u (Jan 4, 2011)

^ I actually meant Saku's request 



Saku1986 said:


> Hi Haru .My first request here.Good luck with your shop
> 
> 
> *Type: *  Transparency/Set
> ...



Here ^ But I'll work on this one since you already started Kirin's.



Kirin said:


> A request to Haru:
> 
> A Junior Transparency Set without borders.
> 
> ...



So yeah, Keiichi will work on yours, and if she can't do it, I'll take this one too.


----------



## Kei (Jan 4, 2011)

Sorry didn't see the above poster


----------



## Milkshake (Jan 4, 2011)

SO SO SO SO sorry Haru. My photoshop's malfunctioning, can you do Charizard's request?


----------



## H a r u (Jan 4, 2011)

^

Yeah, I can do it.


----------



## H a r u (Jan 4, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Saku1986_


----------



## H a r u (Jan 4, 2011)

*Requests*​
~ Post 116 - Charizard - Haru

~Post 129 - Kirin - _Keiichi Song_ OR HARU


----------



## Kirin (Jan 5, 2011)

H a r u said:


> So yeah, Keiichi will work on yours, and if she can't do it, I'll take this one too.



Ok... No problem.


----------



## Miku ♥ (Jan 5, 2011)

H a r u said:


> *Spoiler*: _Saku1986_



...Looks great.I love it.Thanks Haru .Already  repped and will cred when use it.


----------



## H a r u (Jan 5, 2011)

^

Glad you like it. 


*Spoiler*: _Charizard_ 





I understand if you don't like it.


----------



## H a r u (Jan 5, 2011)

*Requests*​
~Post 129 - Kirin - _Keiichi Song_ OR HARU


----------



## Kei (Jan 5, 2011)

Yeah Haru I have to pass on this one..i'll take two next time to make it up to you  Gimp isn't that good


----------



## Aiku (Jan 5, 2011)

Sorry, Haru-chan. I won't be able to do requests for a while. 

Not until I get my computer fixed.


----------



## Milkshake (Jan 5, 2011)

Mines is working again, so I'm glad to help


----------



## H a r u (Jan 5, 2011)

Keiichi Song said:


> Yeah Haru I have to pass on this one..i'll take two next time to make it up to you  Gimp isn't that good



I'll go and get it done then. 



Aiku said:


> Sorry, Haru-chan. I won't be able to do requests for a while.
> 
> Not until I get my computer fixed.



It's okay. xD



Milkshake said:


> Mines is working again, so I'm glad to help



Cool. 






*Requests*​
~Post 129 - Kirin - Haru


----------



## H a r u (Jan 6, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Kirin_ 







It was hard to take out the bubble for an alternate sig.


----------



## Kirin (Jan 7, 2011)

H a r u said:


> *Spoiler*: _Kirin_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OMG! It is better than I thought...  

You are amazing.  Rep+Cred...


----------



## H a r u (Jan 11, 2011)

Haven't checked here in awhile.


----------



## Vice (Jan 11, 2011)

Type: Sig

Size: Junior

Stock: 

Borders: Anything but dotted

Text: N/A

Extra: Effects up to you


----------



## H a r u (Jan 11, 2011)

*Requests*​
~ Post 148 - Vile - Milkshake


----------



## H a r u (Jan 13, 2011)

Vile said:


> Type: Sig
> 
> Size: Junior
> 
> ...



Just a notifiacation, but Milksahke is currently working on yours.


----------



## Aiku (Jan 13, 2011)

My computer is working again! 

Now I can do requests.


----------



## Miku ♥ (Jan 16, 2011)

Hi there 

Request: Set
Size: Junior
Worker: Aiku
Stock :

Thanks


----------



## H a r u (Jan 16, 2011)

*Requests*​
~ Post 148 - Vile - Milkshake
~ Post 152 - Saku1986 - Aiku


----------



## Aiku (Jan 17, 2011)

*@Saku1986:


Spoiler:  









Rep and credit. *


----------



## H a r u (Jan 17, 2011)

*Requests*​
~ Post 148 - Vile - Milkshake


----------



## Milkshake (Jan 17, 2011)

*@Vile:*

*Spoiler*: __ 




 x





I would've added a bit more effects but didn't have many brushes and I was rushing.

Hope you like ;3 Don't forget to cred. Rep is optional.


----------



## Vice (Jan 17, 2011)

Awesome, thank you.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jan 17, 2011)

stock 
senior
a nice border, your choice

set

thanks~

oh yeah, avy on either vegeta, gohan or goku, or trunks, or all 4 XD


----------



## Miku ♥ (Jan 17, 2011)

Aiku said:


> *@Saku1986:
> 
> 
> Spoiler:
> ...



Amazing .Good job.Thank you a lot


----------



## Milkshake (Jan 18, 2011)

Nova said:


> stock
> senior
> a nice border, your choice
> 
> ...



Anyone you want to do it in particular? If not, I'll do it.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jan 18, 2011)

no i dont have a preference first time in this shop


----------



## H a r u (Jan 18, 2011)

*Requests*​
~ Post 158 - Nova - Milkshake


----------



## Milkshake (Jan 24, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Nova_ 










srry if it's too plain; i've been pretty out of the whole gfx thing lately. a bit rusty.


----------



## Miku ♥ (Feb 2, 2011)

Hello guys 

Request: Transparency set
Size: Junior
Stock: 


I want avas on Ino and Karin,please 

THANKIES


----------



## Kei (Feb 2, 2011)

Saku1986 said:


> Hello guys
> 
> Request: Transparency set
> Size: Junior
> ...



Avatars also transparent??


----------



## Miku ♥ (Feb 2, 2011)

No,please


----------



## Kei (Feb 3, 2011)

Saku1986 said:


> No,please



Kay!  have it to you later on tomorrow!


----------



## Kei (Feb 4, 2011)

I hope you like  I am bad with avatars but great with transparents


----------



## Miku ♥ (Feb 4, 2011)

^  Awesome 

Looks great.Love it.Don't worry your avas are great too 
*reps* and will cred when use it.Thankies


----------



## H a r u (Feb 5, 2011)

Ummm guys... Just a heads up. I don't think I'll be here much anymore. I mean the forums as a whole, so I won't be taking requests.


----------

